# bb X macksnow t abino hett bb



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

I have a macksnow t alibino het BB female , ive seen a BB male what would the likely outcome be please, is there a small posibilty of a DB?

I'm also considering a female enigma het bell & het tremper, I have a
t hybino male again what is the possibilities please

thanks


----------



## arkreptiles (Sep 26, 2007)

pmamhayes said:


> I have a macksnow t alibino het BB female , ive seen a BB male what would the likely outcome be please, is there a small posibilty of a DB?
> 
> I'm also considering a female enigma het bell & het tremper, I have a
> t hybino male again what is the possibilities please
> ...


 
Hiya

DB's are a quadruple recessive trait combining albino, patternless, eclipse and blizzard genes. The Snow Raptor (which visually looks the same as a DB) is the result of crossing a Raptor (eclipse, patternless albino) into the mack snow.

By the sounds of it you have a mack snow tremper het blizzard (not BB). Putting a BB to this girl would give BB's and mack snow blizzards (very nice!!) amongst other things. With the Hybino being tremper you will have the chance of getting tremper enigma's some of which could be hybino Enigma's

With the double het enigma you can put either a tremper of bell morph to this. If for example you put a bell morph to her then you would effectively lose the tremper het in the offspring (50% chance). You also stand a chance of getting enigma's and normals.

Hope this helps
Cheers
Nick & Carrie


----------



## MrMike (Jun 28, 2008)

pmamhayes said:


> I have a macksnow t alibino het BB female , ive seen a BB male what would the likely outcome be please, is there a small posibilty of a DB?
> 
> I'm also considering a female enigma het bell & het tremper, I have a
> t hybino male again what is the possibilities please
> ...


Assuming the male BB is tremper albino...

T_albino mack snow het BB is basically het blizzard so...

T_albino Mack snow het blizzard x T_albino blizzard will give 
25% T_albino Blizzard Mack Snow, 
25% T_albino Mack snow het blizzard, 
25% T_albino Blizzard 
25% T_albino het blizzard.

To get DBs you need the eclipse gene, as DB is Albino Blizzard eclipse.

Enigma het B_albino het T_albino x T-Albino Hypo will give 
12.5% hypo enigma T_albino, 
12.5% hypo enigma het T_albino, 
12.5% enigma T_albino, 
12.5% enigma het T_albino, 
12.5% hypo T_albino, 
12.5% hypo het T_albino, 
12.5% T_albino, 
12.5% normal het T_albino. 
All babies will be 50% het B_albino.

I think this is right


----------



## gazz (Dec 9, 2006)

arkreptiles said:


> Hiya
> 
> DB's are a quadruple recessive trait combining albino, patternless STRIPED, eclipse and blizzard genes.


There is no patternless that is recessive in DB's other than blizzard but blizzard is tagged as blizzard.There maybe patternless striped expreesed iN DB's but you can't SEE IT! in the body pattern on a blizzard body so it's irrelevant.Ever herd of a jungle blizzard?,banded blizzard,striped blizzard?.No coz a blizzard it a blizzard point blank!.DB's are Talbino eclipse blizzards.Also*patternless STRIPED*is NOT! recessive,*patternless*is as in Murphy patternless.But i don't see why we should start using the term Murphy if people would start stating PATTERNLESS STRIPED after all that what they are and this gene is not in DB's.There are only three recessive trait on a DB.Patternless striped is a wiped out reverse striped and that's a polygenetic trait.


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

arkreptiles said:


> Hiya
> 
> DB's are a quadruple recessive trait combining albino, patternless, eclipse and blizzard genes. The Snow Raptor (which visually looks the same as a DB) is the result of crossing a Raptor (eclipse, patternless albino) into the mack snow.
> 
> ...


 
I emailed the breeder today, it is a macksnow tremper albino het BB, breed from a macksnow tremper albino X tremper BB..

will that amke any differance?


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

pmamhayes said:


> I emailed the breeder today, it is a macksnow tremper albino het BB, breed from a macksnow tremper albino X tremper BB..
> 
> will that amke any differance?


You cant have a animal het for a morph it is already visually displaying (****). It can only have 2 copies of a gene (which makes is albino) not 3 (by adding the het albino).

So as said your gecko is either a mack snow albino het blizzard or a mack snow tremper albino het blizzard and another strain of albino.
But with what the breeder has told you its just a mack snow albino het blizzard.


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

thanks for the reply, but have got me compleatly confused, heres the statement from the breeder

"Hi Phil
Please accept this E mail as proof of the authenticity of the Leopard Geckos you purchased from us in September 2008.
Gecko 1 Mack Snow Tremper Albino het Blazing Blizzard
This animal was produced from crossing our male Mack Snow Tremper Albino #2 with a female Tremper Blazing Blizzard # 6"

so could you explian again, but slowly, thanks

the OP is now irrelivant as the two animals I was after sold will I was dithering about outcomes of offspring, :bash:


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

pmamhayes said:


> thanks for the reply, but have got me compleatly confused, heres the statement from the breeder
> 
> "Hi Phil
> Please accept this E mail as proof of the authenticity of the Leopard Geckos you purchased from us in September 2008.
> ...


 
Blazing blizzard is a mutation of blizzard and albino (in this case tremper).
The outcome was a mack snow tremper albino het blizzard (and the breeder said albino).

Because it is already displaying the albino trait (ie mack snow ALBINO) it can not also be het for the same trait. So there for it is just het for blizzard.


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

sam12345 said:


> Blazing blizzard is a mutation of blizzard and albino (in this case tremper).
> The outcome was a mack snow tremper albino het blizzard (and the breeder said albino).
> 
> Because it is already displaying the albino trait (ie mack snow ALBINO) it can not also be het for the same trait. So there for it is just het for blizzard.


 
Im getting it now, would the fact shes got pinkish eyes have a bearing on anything or not?

seeing as the male I was going to get has sold, should I put her to one of my existing males,

Macksnow, possible mate
T Hybiono, possible mate
SHypo, not best of choice
Bell Engnima , definatly not this one

or would I be better off looking round for a differant morph?


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

pmamhayes said:


> Im getting it now, would the fact shes got pinkish eyes have a bearing on anything or not?
> 
> seeing as the male I was going to get has sold, should I put her to one of my existing males,
> 
> ...


The pinkish eyes are just a common trait that albinos have.

The mack snow x mack snow albino het blizzard:
Normals het albino and 50% het blizzard
Mack Snow het albino and 50% of them het blizzard
Super Snows het albino 50% het blizzard

Mack snow albino x Hybino (presuming its just hypo):
25% albino
25% Hybino
25% Mack snow albino
25% Snow glow  ie mack snow hypo albino

Personally id go for the mack snow albino x hybino... but you didnt say which was male so lets hope your snow albino is male and the mack snow and hybino are female!


----------



## pmamhayes (Jun 13, 2007)

sam12345 said:


> The pinkish eyes are just a common trait that albinos have.
> 
> The mack snow x mack snow albino het blizzard:
> Normals het albino and 50% het blizzard
> ...


Im thinking the hybino ....and save a few bob on the male I dont need


thanks


----------



## sam12345 (Dec 28, 2007)

pmamhayes said:


> Im thinking the hybino ....and save a few bob on the male I dont need
> 
> 
> thanks


Yeah like you say there not really alot you could do with a male... maybe add the enigma gene or something like that but tbh you'll have that choice after you've produce the 1st gen and then the enigma will be cheaper anyway!


----------

